# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'is week?

## Nwicker60

John O Groat headlines for February 15, 2013
*
A DECISION* by NHS Highland to postpone a Caithness womans operation at short notice, was this week described by her husband as a bloody disgrace.  Local business Walter Mann hit out after his 62-year-old wife Marjory was told her gall bladder operation at Raigmore Hospital in Inverness, would not go ahead  less than 24 hours before it was due to be carried out.
*
THE* worst blast of winter weather the far north has seen, resulted in a spate of accidents and hundreds households losing power.  Police attended eight accidents on Wednesday, as drivers endured whiteout conditions due to blizzards which affected many parts of the north Highlands.
*
NETWORK* Rail has been heavily criticised for not giving enough priority to installing safety barriers at the Caithness village level crossing where three people lost their lives.  Former Caithness Highland Councillor, David Flear, claims Halkirk should have been the first on the list of the 20 crossings which are to have new safety barriers erected in the Highlands.
*
A CAITHNESS* artist is accusing Highland Council of trying to railroad the public into accepting controversial sculptures planned at two well-known local sites.  Jenny Bruce, who lives at Glengolly, claims the local authority has not fully consulted with the community about the suitability of the proposed sculptures at Dunnet Beach and Dunnet Head a suggestion yesterday denied by the council.
*
WICK* harbour is in an excellent position to service future offshore wind developments and is set to play an important part in harnessing its economic potential according to Highlands and Islands Enterprise.  The development agency insists the port has not been sidelined from plans to harness wind energy from the Moray Firth, despite it not being among HIEs list of four bases which it included in a recent memorandum of understanding about the development of the offshore wind sector.
*
CAITHNESS c*ouncillor Robert Coghill is to resign at the end o the month after a health scare.  The Landward Caithness representative, who has been on Highland Council since May 2007 and who was re-elected last year, took the decision after suffering a TIA or mini-stroke in January.
*
ROYAL MAIL* is being asked to deliver on a promise it made two years ago to a far north construction firm.  Green & Cameron has waited increasing  impatience, for a new large post box which it requires to accommodate its daily outgoing mail.   Eighteen months on, it is still having to make do with the too-small box near its base at Lower Gills, Canisbay.  As a result of the lack of action, staff have to place mail that is too big, on top of the box, in a bag held down by a brick.

----------

